# I hate diabetes



## Chief Cook (Apr 24, 2011)

Gotta have a little rant time, so please bear with me. I have been working on controlling my glucose levels for years. I have actually had some good results with diet and exercise.
I finally got to attend a diabetic cooking class and learned tons! I was really looking forward to cooking again. It gets kind of depressing when you can't do something you love, cooking, because it is bad for you. So when I got the chance to learn how to cook again, I was pretty happy, happy, happy.
Then I found out that for two YEARS I have been taking one of my meds. wrong! So I started working on getting that taken care of. Then I found out that my dr. was closing his office and everyone was going to have to get a new doctor. So I went ahead and started up my walking routine again, I had stopped for a week and got out of the habit. And got an appointment with a new doctor.
We don't get to see the actual doctor around here, so I had to meet with a CNP. I don't have a problem with that, at least not right away. She sounds like she knows her stuff. And noticed that I was still taking some of my meds at the wrong time!!! So we got that worked out. Then she says she wants to take some blood to get a starting point, but that no she wouldn't be changing any of my meds until we see if changing the timing, and the exercise will help. Then her assistant called and rattled off a whole mess of new meds!!! I was beyond mad, felt like I had been lied to. I have to see this CNP again in April and I don't even know if I can be nice or not. I really wanted a chance to at least give it my best shot at getting my numbers down. For cryin out loud, this day just sucks. 
I think I feel better now, thanks for letting me rant.


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Hey, in this day and age, we have to be proactive in our own medical care. I would just call the office back, or make an appointment if necessary (if it's not too expensive) and ask why the total turn-about from what you discussed. Unless she already got lab back and you had really bad numbers, I can see no reason for the abrupt change.

If they haven't gotten lab back yet or if the numbers aren't too bad, then I'd just tell them that you discussed not making any changes just yet, and you'd like to stick with that and try the regimen you discussed and agreed to on your last visit. Tell them you'd at the very least like to use up your current supply of meds before having to just throw them out and start a bunch of new ones.

As long you make sure you really are taking your meds as prescribed now and follow your diet and exercise regimen, if your numbers aren't bad, I don't see how that's a problem. You don't always have to take everything they say at face value. 

Believe me, I've worked in the medical field for 30 years now, and doctors are NOT gods (despite what many of them believe, lol), and a lot of the new nurse practitioners are making changes just to make themselves look good or because they want you to be on the latest meds (which are also the most expensive). 

Don't be belligerent and don't raise your voice but tell them how you feel and ask questions. If you don't get an answer, ask again until you do. It's also helpful to make a list of your concerns before you talk to them so you don't forget anything and can cover all your issues. 

Good luck! I'll be praying for a good outcome for you.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

I came across something Natural I tried this summer.. that you can make yourself cheap, and it is involved in 300+ body functions... 

Some people reported they were able to get totally off insulin using this ! 

THE ONLY PEOPLE WHO CAN NOT TRY IS ARE THOSE WITH POOR KIDNEYS ! 

So google *"Magnesium Bicarbonate Water"*.... It helps glucose enter the cells via the Magnesium Mineral Channel... what every the heck that is? They said all Insulin does if force the glucose in. 

A smart MD, who has a Law Degree and is into vitamins and minerals told me everyone is deficient in Magnesium.. the soil is depleted. I took several bottle of pills and got no results.. for my back pain and spasms. The reason is one hardly absorbs Magnesium Pills.. Magnesium Oxide is a waste... as one only absorbs 5%.. the others you might absorb 10%.. With this Mag Water you absorb 50% !

The formula I got came from a Fibromyalgia MD... All you do it get 1 liter (or 3/4 liter) bottle of "Carbonated Water".. also called "Soda Water"... I prefer the Carbonated Mineral Water... after all Magnesium is a Mineral... the 2nd most abundant in the body... WalMart carries this back by the Beer. Grocery stores also carry it.. and often have it on sale.. 

Plus buy a large bottle of Plain Milk of Magnesium (MOM)... $4 at WalMart... (Also by a large bag of Epson Salts.. as that is Magnesium too... use 2 cups in hot water to soak with in the tub). 

Chill the bottle... then add 3 Tablespoons of MOM to the bottle.. shake and let it settle for 20-30 minutes.. Then repeat the shaking and let it settle again.

Drink 1/3 bottle of the water per day.. WITHOUT FOOD.. SO AS NOT TO LOWER YOUR HCL and thus your digestion. Drink it at least 30 minutes before a meal, or 1 hours or more after a meal. I drink it 3 times a day.. and especially before I sleep.

Magnesium helps diabetics, depression, back pain and spasms, moves calcium from the blood into the bones.. so do not take Magnesium WITH any Calcium... or it be binded and can not do that. Magnesium is needed for the heart to fire correctly and the brain to function.. plus it is used in energy production in the body...

Search for "Magnesium Health Benefits" and "Diabetics + Magnesium" to read more. 

I prefer searching the internet for medical information, than asking any MD ! Usually they are just drug pushers milking insurance companies. They have no training in nutrition.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

Yeah, diabetes sucks. Up until September when I went on Medicare I didn't have insurance so pretty much medicated myself thanks to All Day Chemist. But I decided to go to the doctor for my free "welcome to Medicare" checkup. Good grief, on the things he wants me to do and the meds he wants to change. Thanks but no thanks. The only benefit I can see is I will get part of my testing supplies free. I say part because he thinks I only need to test twice a day and I test four. But I'll take what I can get.

Please consider calling the doctor's office back and speaking to the nurse about your meds, and tell her you want two months to bring things back under control.


----------



## MaxBlast (Dec 17, 2012)

So you know about All Day Chemist ! 

Do you happen to need to lose weight? 

Some nurses told me they know of two people who went on the HCG Diet, which one can buy from overseas, and after they lost weight... got off insulin. 

One can lose up to 1 lb a day on HCG, with no hunger pains or exercise. For women they say you can lose 30 lbs in 30-45 days. 

I gained 50 lbs once being disabled for 3.5 years after a bad neck operation. I tried everything then to lose the weight and the HCG Diet was the only things that worked... over a few 30-45 day cycles of it... I lost 60 lbs. 

You might want to search "HCG Diet + Diabetics" and see what you find.


----------



## TxGypsy (Nov 23, 2006)

Cinnamon helps to normalize blood sugar levels. I take it in capsule form.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

u did not specify-type 1 or type 2? i beat type 2 5yrs ago-thru diet/excersize=a loss of 120lbs and NO MEDS!


----------



## IAmMyBeloveds (Apr 8, 2013)

bigjon said:


> u did not specify-type 1 or type 2? i beat type 2 5yrs ago-thru diet/excersize=a loss of 120lbs and NO MEDS!



What diet did you try or what nutritional changes did you make? What type of exercises did you do?

Thanks in advance for sharing!


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

This is a fairly old thread. You might want to start another with specific questions.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

Old thread or not: I have not taken Meds in a year. Not saying this will work for everyone but Like TxMex I use Cinnamon. I also use Prickly pear cactus. Levels out the gluclose. Find I like drinking Canada Dry club soda, NOT the small ones, as it just makes me feel better.


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

How much cinnamon and prickly pear cactus do you use? 

My blood sugar is more or less stable, but only with a good deal of work.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

less processed the food the better,no high fructose corn syrup-no sweet corn-cereal?-plain old cheerios.lots of veggies,low carb anything is good.need a crunchy snack? porkrinds and yes they come in bbq!


----------

